# Irish Bog Oak blank cutting help needed...



## USAFVET98 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a piece of bog oak I want to cut into 4 equal blanks. I believe it is 2x2x6. How do you get a perfect center cut?


----------



## Chasper (Mar 19, 2009)

Cut some cheap scrap wood into 2X2 and use the scrap to set up your saw, when you have it perfect then cut the good stuff.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 19, 2009)

Chasper said:


> Cut some cheap scrap wood into 2X2 and use the scrap to set up your saw, when you have it perfect then cut the good stuff.


 
Duh!  LOL  I always seem to overthink things.  Thanks, I will do that..


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

That or on my tablesaw, I set my fence for .953125 inches and go. Since my blade is 3/32nds. But then I have a cheap toy saw that holds it's alignment exceptionally well, but know one like to give credit too.:biggrin:


----------

